# Testing FreeBSD on HP laptop!



## teo (Jun 26, 2021)

Because on this laptop,  the temperature with FreeBSD Xfce 64 bits in vanilla system, is 52 .C, while in Linux is 32 .C, the frequency consumption rises from one moment to another up to 90% with an open application like Firefox that tried to watch a video on youtube for example, or the compilation of a package rises to 98% and automatically shuts down the machine.

The driver of video is installed and configured with powerdxx, can anyone help with this?  The laptop starts to turn itself off automatically because of the intense heat inside and the fan noise rises when this in activity listening to music for example  from the saved usb.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 26, 2021)

Do you see the same problem when you only play youtube with falkon browser and/or qutebrowser ?


----------



## teo (Jun 26, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> Do you see the same problem when you only play youtube with falkon browser and/or qutebrowser ?


Same problem with falkon too, to say that the laptop shut down because I was listening to music from a usb and had the browser open falkon trying to solve that.


----------



## neel (Jun 27, 2021)

While my two HP Spectres does not overheat until it shuts down (except for once when I accidentally covered the vent with a blanket), one thing you can (and should) do is to use this in `/etc/rc.conf`:


```
powerdxx_flags="-b min -a min"
```

Also, on your web browser, consider blocking trackers/ads (put Firefox on "strict" with trackers), and disable autoplay. I am doing this to extend my laptop's battery life.

Also, if you have an old laptop, consider cleaning the vents and fans. It could be an issue with dusty fans and not FreeBSD specifically.


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 27, 2021)

neel said:


> and disable autoplay.


This one is a thorn in my side. Mozilla keeps on changing the media.autoplay setting and even when settings are correct some sites still sneak by autoplay media. It really enrages me. I use a custom hosts and use Ublock Origin.
Still thehill.com manages to evade my settings along with a few other offenders.
Shame on youse.


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 27, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> with falkon browser


I got bad news for ya. The ports team nixed this one on June23rd. Python 27 is the culprit.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 27, 2021)

. The list of non-expired browsers capable of playing youtube videos becomes smaller.
I see HelloSystems uses Falkon as default browser.
Qutebrowser is also obsolete. I think it's Chromium time.


----------



## teo (Jun 27, 2021)

neel said:


> While my two HP Spectres does not overheat until it shuts down (except for once when I accidentally covered the vent with a blanket), one thing you can (and should) do is to use this in `/etc/rc.conf`:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


The configuration of the powerdxx in the /etc/rc.conf file is as follows:


```
# powerd_enable="YES"
# powerd_flags="-n adaptive -a hiadaptive -b adaptive -m 800 -M 1600"
#.......power saving
powerdxx_enable="YES"
performance_cx_lowest="Cmax"
economy_cx_lowest="Cmax"
# performance_cx_lowest="C1"
# before the lines that  say powerd
powerdxx_flags="-n adaptive -a hiadaptive -b adaptive -m 800 -M 1600"
```

Remember that I am testing even in vanilla system, Firefox as well as falkon only opened to test, and due to the rise of the frequency consumption and the sound of the fans high as temperature rise, I do not use, because if not, the computer shuts down automatically, in this moment that I'm writing, watch the temperature rise.

$ `sysctl -a | grep -i temperature`

```
hw.acpi.thermal.tz0.temperature: 54.1C
dev.cpu.3.temperature: 62.0C
dev.cpu.2.temperature: 62.0C
dev.cpu.1.temperature: 62.0C
dev.cpu.0.temperature: 62.0C
$
```


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 27, 2021)

Cross reference:

Testing FreeBSD on HP laptop! : freebsd


----------



## fernandel (Jun 27, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> . The list of non-expired browsers capable of playing youtube videos becomes smaller.
> I see HelloSystems uses Falkon as default browser.
> Qutebrowser is also obsolete. I think it's Chromium time.


I think it is not a problem with www/qutebrowser but with "DEPRECATED: Uses EOL Python 2.7 via www/qt5-webengine" which is the big problem IMO. But in Qutebrowser you can use webkit.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 27, 2021)

Yep. www/chromium and www/qutebrowser are both deprecated in relation to dead Python 2.7. 

More than two thousand items under <https://www.freshports.org/lang/python27/#requiredforRun>


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 27, 2021)

I've added python2 and python2.7 to my poudriere blacklist. Tomorrow I will know it's effects.


----------



## fernandel (Jun 27, 2021)

I do not know why blame Qutebrowser. If you disable webengine Qutebrowser doesn't need Python 27. And the problem with webengine exist very long time.


----------



## bsduck (Jun 27, 2021)

There is ongoing work from Chromium developers to migrate away from Python 2, so Chromium itself and related software using www/qt5-webengine, such as Falkon, are not going to disappear from ports, don't worry.


----------

